# What is Your Most Favorite Red Lipstick?



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2015)

When it comes to red lipstick, it seems either people love it or they're afraid of it. But if the price was right, perhaps we might have a few new members in the red-lipstick-lovers club. Ma[COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.8)]tte or glossy, deep or bright, a bolt of red lipstick can update your look instantly - and everyone has their own opinion on which is the ultimate hue.[/COLOR]

  [COLOR=rgba(0, 0, 0, 0.8)]Shades such as Chanel's classic Pirate or MAC's high-impact Ruby Woo are much-loved among confident lipstick-wearers, whilst cult favourites such as Lipstick Queen's semi-sheer Medieval offer a wearable option for those intimidated by the fiery hue. And there will always be something to suit you, from rich blue-based shades to bright orange-toned hues.[/COLOR]



















  Here are the top 10 red lipsticks 






  Ruby Woo and Damned are my top favs. What are yours??


----------



## Chartreuse (Nov 18, 2015)

nars dragon girl and mac relentlessly red


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 18, 2015)

Ruby Woo is definitely #1 for me. best red ever!


----------



## thefbomb (Nov 18, 2015)

Chartreuse said:


> nars dragon girl and mac relentlessly red


  RR is probably my 2nd fav red. So beautiful. I love how matte it is as well


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2015)

thefbomb said:


> Ruby Woo is definitely #1 for me. best red ever!


  I am totally #Team RubyWoo all the way. Best red matte EVER!!!!


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 18, 2015)

-Makeup Forever Rouge Artist Intense lipstick in #43 Moulin Rouge Red

  -Guerlain Rouge Automatique in shade #121 Rouge d'Enfer

  Neither one is a completely dry, flat matte but the Guerlain is bulletproof! It was the only part of my makeup that still looked good the next morning when I wore it on New Years Eve


----------



## montREALady (Nov 18, 2015)

Hmmmm, my fav I think is RiRi Woo just for the way it looks because it really is not fun to put on. L'Oreal Zoe Red is such a gorg deep red (semi-matte) as is NYX High Voltage in Burlesque (cream). I have a fav red MAC lipglass but it's from a long time ago so the name is slipping me right now. I seem to like deeper reds as opposed to bright/cherry. MAC GV Charlotte is nice too as well as MAC Philip Treacy Cardinal.


----------



## bluelitzer (Nov 18, 2015)

All my favorite reds are MAC. I had one that's Make Up For Ever but it was so lame in pigmentation that it turned me off the brand for a while.

  1.) MAC Deeply Adored  - #1 Absolute HG red for me
  2.) MAC RiRi Woo - close second
  3.) MAC Frank N Furter/ Salon Rouge / Stunner - all tied coz they really look the same on me
  4.) MAC Just a Bite - a really unique red in recent memory. I thought it would be a dupe for Deeply Adored but there's just not anything similar. There's some "berriness" to it but it's not a berry red. Just a flattering red on me. I hope they repromote it.
  5.) Viva Glam I - classic!
  6.) MAC Kinky - someone (I feel like was either elegant-one or Vandekamp) described it like a red christmas velvet bow. So so pretty.


----------



## sagehen (Nov 18, 2015)

bluelitzer said:


> All my favorite reds are MAC. I had one that's Make Up For Ever but it was so lame in pigmentation that it turned me off the brand for a while.  1.) MAC Deeply Adored  - #1 Absolute HG red for me 2.) MAC RiRi Woo - close second 3.) MAC Frank N Furter/ Salon Rouge / Stunner - all tied coz they really look the same on me 4.) MAC Just a Bite - a really unique red in recent memory. I thought it would be a dupe for Deeply Adored but there's just not anything similar. There's some "berriness" to it but it's not a berry red. Just a flattering red on me. I hope they repromote it. 5.) Viva Glam I - classic! 6.) MAC Kinky - someone (I feel like was either elegant-one or Vandekamp) described it like a red christmas velvet bow. So so pretty.


  I am regretting passing on Just A Bite. It looked so good on everyone and so many people love it.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2015)

Oh geez, this is hard! I have to say that my favorite red is Guerlain's Rouge G in Garconne as the formula is fantastic. Viva Glam 1 is up there for me along with Glam, Tenor Voice, Cardinal and now Ruby Woo off the top of my head.


----------



## KGeezy (Nov 18, 2015)

Russian Red is my fave true red by far. I like it wayyyy more than Ruby Woo (RW looks terrible on me). Hearts Aflame is my 2nd fave, although it's more like a deep brick red. I regret not getting a bu wahhhhh. I keep looking out to see if Mac repromotes it but so far no luck


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2015)

Tom Ford's Alejandro is another red that I enjoy wearing also.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh geez, this is hard! I have to say that my favorite red is Guerlain's Rouge G in Garconne as the formula is fantastic. Viva Glam 1 is up there for me along with Glam, Tenor Voice, Cardinal *and now Ruby Woo off the top of my head.*


  There you go, Nay. Welcome to the Ruby Woo team. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I like all of the other reds you have listed too. However, I am ashamed to say that I have not tried Guerlain's Rouge G in Garconne.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2015)

KGeezy said:


> Russian Red is my fave true red by far. I like it wayyyy more than Ruby Woo (RW looks terrible on me). Hearts Aflame is my 2nd fave, although it's more like a deep brick red. I regret not getting a bu wahhhhh. I keep looking out to see if Mac repromotes it but so far no luck


  I have Russian Red but I almost never wear it. I will try to wear it tomorrow. You are a beautiful lady. I find it hard to believe that Ruby Woo will not look amazing on you. #GiveRubyWooAChance


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2015)

bluelitzer said:


> All my favorite reds are MAC. I had one that's Make Up For Ever but it was so lame in pigmentation that it turned me off the brand for a while.
> 
> 1.) MAC Deeply Adored  - #1 Absolute HG red for me
> 2.) MAC RiRi Woo - close second
> ...


  How could I forget Kinky and Stunner. I love, love, love them too. My revised list of fav reds include: Ruby Woo, Kinky and Stunner.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Hmmmm, *my fav I think is RiRi Woo j*ust for the way it looks because it really is not fun to put on. L'Oreal Zoe Red is such a gorg deep red (semi-matte) as is NYX High Voltage in Burlesque (cream). I have a fav red MAC lipglass but it's from a long time ago so the name is slipping me right now. I seem to like deeper reds as opposed to bright/cherry. MAC GV Charlotte is nice too as well as MAC Philip Treacy Cardinal.


  I agree with you. I can totally see you rocking the hell out of Ruby Woo, Monty.


----------



## leonah (Nov 18, 2015)

I really like charlotte from GV. have not the lovely ruby woo yet in my collection but planning on getting her soon!


----------



## MzBrownBeauty (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't have that many reds but I love Ruby Woo and Colourpop Creeper which I layer over MAC Charlotte. Up until around May, I was afraid of anything other than nudes or browns. Now, I LOVE all shades of lipsticks and Ruby Woo was the lipstick that started it all!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2015)

I just realized that I don't own Russian Red! What the hell is my problem? :haha:  Guess I know what I'm going to B2M for next. Sorry Verve. :lol:


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Guess I know what I'm going to B2M for next. Sorry Verve.


  Well step to it.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> There you go, Nay. Welcome to the Ruby Woo team. :cheer: ompom:  I like all of the other reds you have listed too. However, I am ashamed to say that I have not tried Guerlain's Rouge G in Garconne.


It's a lovely red,if you ever get the chance to swatch it I don't think you'd be disappointed. It was actually my first ever non MAC red lipstick!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> Well step to it. oke:


It's been on the back of my mind off and on for awhile, I just keep getting distracted by LE items and things from other brands and keep forgetting about it. Lol


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It's been on the back of my mind off and on for awhile, I just keep getting distracted by LE items and things from other brands and keep forgetting about it. Lol


  It's perm. No need to rush. That's a good thing.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> It's perm. No need to rush. That's a good thing.


Yeah, I know and I'm in zero hurry. :lol: I'll get it maybe the next time I'm around a mac counter which will probably be in a month or so when I need more foundation or concealer. I'll get it then if I remember and have my B2M empties on me.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh geez, this is hard! I have to say that my favorite red is Guerlain's Rouge G in Garconne as the formula is fantastic. Viva Glam 1 is up there for me along with Glam, Tenor Voice, Cardinal and now Ruby Woo off the top of my head.


 I agree Naomi----you just can't beat that Guerlian formula!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Guess I know what I'm going to B2M for next. Sorry Verve.


    Whatttttttt!!!   Even I own Russian Red Naomi!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 18, 2015)

So Naomi, the ultimate reds in my life at the moment are Christian Louboutin, Rouge Louboutin, matte & satin.  While the hue is phenomenal the formula and packaging are something to behold.


----------



## Sweetyellow (Nov 18, 2015)

Favorite reds for me (warm-toned, olive skin tone) is Petit Red (strawberry red), Strange Journey (orange-ish red), and Ruby Woo (typical blue-based red lipstick) all from MAC.


----------



## laralara (Nov 18, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I forgot about Nars' Dragon Girl. I love it.
> 
> 
> I am totally #Team RubyWoo all the way. Best red matte EVER!!!!








Thanks for starting this thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  i'm going into my 'makeup room right now and looking at my reds that I use the most.
  Haha 30 minutes later...
  I have a mac lip palette called 'editorial reds' & it is my no.1 product because it was great value and had: lady danger, on hold, russian red, mac red, ruby woo and dare you. I have used all of them really well except for lady danger and on hold because they pull orange- but I'm glad I picked this palette up because I got to try lots of classics. 
  I also have a Geogio armani lip maestro in the shade 400 which I wear a lot.
  My other 2 faves are a bit darker; Doubonnet and Diva- another well used shade.
  I think I would like to get the Mac viva glam original red next.


----------



## laralara (Nov 18, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> So Naomi, the ultimate reds in my life at the moment are Christian Louboutin, Rouge Louboutin, matte & satin.  While the hue is phenomenal the formula and packaging are something to behold.








 everything about them makes me in awe- that packaging is AMAZING


----------



## laralara (Nov 18, 2015)

sorry one more post...I just love reds 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I got the georgio armani lip maestro because I could no longer get Chanels Dragon and was looking for a red for the holiday season. I did A LOT of research on this one.
  I saw this swatch from Temptalia and was sold- I went out the next day and got it.
http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-400-the-red-lip-maestro-review-photos-swatches
  Seriously, it's a stunner & she gave it an A+


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 19, 2015)

Tom Ford's Cherry Lush


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]I agree Naomi----you just can't beat that Guerlian formula!!!![/COLOR]:happydance:


It's the bee's knees!


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]   Whatttttttt!!!   Even I own Russian Red Naomi!!![/COLOR]


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]So Naomi, the ultimate reds in my life at the moment are Christian Louboutin, Rouge Louboutin, matte & satin.  While the hue is [/COLOR][COLOR=0000FF]phenomenal the formula and packaging are something to behold.[/COLOR]


I'm not looking! Not looking! :lol:


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I'm not looking! Not looking! :lol:


  More like my bank card can't take the abuse


----------



## AnitaK (Nov 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Guess I know what I'm going to B2M for next. Sorry Verve.


  I have meaning to pick that up for a while now but I have been too distracted with all the others, both permanent and from the collections. Lord alone knows that I don't need another red in my lippie collection...


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> More like my bank card can't take the abuse


Right?


----------



## AnitaK (Nov 19, 2015)

I am a fan of red lips. I will quicker lean towards a red lip than nude any day. I am always using VG1 and Hearts Aflame. Ruby Woo was a recent one but it a perfect shade of red for me


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2015)

AnitaK said:


> I have meaning to pick that up for a while now but I have been too distracted with all the others, both permanent and from the collections. Lord alone knows that I don't need another red in my lippie collection...


Same, it just keeps getting pushed to the back of the list. I'm in the same boat as you, I need another red like I need a hole in the head,but will it stop me? Nope! :lol:


----------



## AnitaK (Nov 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Same, it just keeps getting pushed to the back of the list. I'm in the same boat as you, I need another red like I need a hole in the head,but will it stop me? Nope!


  Lol! Of course not...I have tried to resist but I just can't help myself.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2015)

AnitaK said:


> Lol! Of course not...I have tried to resist but I just can't help myself. :haha:


Me neither! I'm a total sucker when it comes to reds.


----------



## montREALady (Nov 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Oh geez, this is hard! I have to say that my favorite red is Guerlain's Rouge G in Garconne as the formula is fantastic. Viva Glam 1 is up there for me along with Glam, Tenor Voice, Cardinal and now Ruby Woo off the top of my head.


  Wondering if I should get that Viva Glamorous Holiday Palette from the CCO...I don't particularly like putting lipstick on with a brush but I'm saying, all of them are in there.


----------



## DMcG9 (Nov 19, 2015)

My first "proper" red lipstick was RiRi Woo and I have two backups so I don't see myself getting Ruby Woo anytime in the next few years. 
Since getting RRW in 2013, I've added others to my red collection but apart from RRW, which gets me a lot of compliments, my faves are my three Besamé reds: Red Velvet, Cherry, and American Beauty. They're just lovely.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

laralara said:


> everything about them makes me in awe- that packaging is AMAZING


   It's fun---not too pragmatic but pure fun.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

laralara said:


> sorry one more post...I just love reds
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  The Armani F & F sale is now on and just today I ordered Lip Maestro #406, Orient.   It's hard to go wrong w/an Armani red.  Chinese Lacquer # 402 is one of my fav LMs.


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> My first "proper" red lipstick was RiRi Woo and I have two backups so I don't see myself getting Ruby Woo anytime in the next few years.
> Since getting RRW in 2013, I've added others to my red collection but apart from RRW, which gets me a lot of compliments, my faves are my three Besamé reds: Red Velvet, Cherry, and American Beauty. They're just lovely.


   Oh the Besamés are lovely.  I only have one and it's a pretty deep dark red /red-burgundy, Merlot!!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> It's the bee's knees!


 Well then it's really something!!!!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 19, 2015)

Sweetyellow said:


> Favorite reds for me (warm-toned, olive skin tone) is Petit Red (strawberry red), Strange Journey (orange-ish red), and Ruby Woo (typical blue-based red lipstick) all from MAC.


  All great choices, my friend.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 19, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> My first "proper" red lipstick was RiRi Woo and I have two backups so I don't see myself getting Ruby Woo anytime in the next few years.
> Since getting RRW in 2013, I've added others to my red collection but apart from RRW, which gets me a lot of compliments, my faves are my three Besamé reds: Red Velvet, Cherry, and American Beauty. They're just lovely.


  I have not tried the Besame reds. I will have to make time to check them out. I love RiRi Woo.


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 19, 2015)

AnitaK said:


> I am a fan of red lips. I will quicker lean towards a red lip than nude any day. I am always using VG1 and Hearts Aflame. Ruby Woo was a recent one but it a perfect shade of red for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DMcG9 (Nov 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh the Besamés are lovely.  I only have one and it's a pretty deep dark red /red-burgundy, Merlot!!!!


oooh, don't tempt me Meddy. I've also been eyeing the dusty rose pink they have but Sephora doesn't carry the entire line and their site is sold out at the moment.


----------



## DMcG9 (Nov 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I have not tried the Besame reds. I will have to make time to check them out. I love RiRi Woo.


I think you'd really like them, Vande. They feel hydrating (imo), go on smoothly, and are long-lasting. Their website has more colour options than Sephora.


----------



## KGeezy (Nov 19, 2015)

Vandekamp said:


> I have Russian Red but I almost never wear it. I will try to wear it tomorrow. You are a beautiful lady. I find it hard to believe that Ruby Woo will not look amazing on you. #GiveRubyWooAChance


 
  awww thank you! youre so sweet!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean I gave RW a few chances and it just doesn't work for me, I feel like blue based reds such as RR look better on me.


----------



## KGeezy (Nov 19, 2015)

bluelitzer said:


> All my favorite reds are MAC. I had one that's Make Up For Ever but it was so lame in pigmentation that it turned me off the brand for a while.
> 
> 1.) MAC Deeply Adored  - #1 Absolute HG red for me
> 2.) MAC RiRi Woo - close second
> ...


 
  yaaassss!! i love JAB, that's another one that i regret not getting a bu lol. I'm waiting on a repromote as well


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 19, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> I think you'd really like them, Vande. They feel hydrating (imo), go on smoothly, and are long-lasting. Their website has more colour options than Sephora.


  I will definitely check into it this evening.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2015)

DMcG9 said:


> My first "proper" red lipstick was RiRi Woo and I have two backups so I don't see myself getting Ruby Woo anytime in the next few years.   Since getting RRW in 2013, I've added others to my red collection but apart from RRW, which gets me a lot of compliments, my faves are my three Besamé reds: Red Velvet, Cherry, and American Beauty. They're just lovely.


I love Red Velvet!


----------



## Vandekamp (Nov 19, 2015)

KGeezy said:


> awww thank you! youre so sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I will not give up on you. I was able to convert @NaomiH into a Ruby Woo fan just this week.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2015)

montREALady said:


> Wondering if I should get that Viva Glamorous Holiday Palette from the CCO...I don't particularly like putting lipstick on with a brush but I'm saying, all of them are in there.


I think if they're colours you think you'll use then go for it. If not, I'd say skip it.


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 19, 2015)

MAC RiRi Woo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  P.S.  Moved this thread to Cosmetic Discussions...


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> More like my bank card can't take the abuse


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> Same, it just keeps getting pushed to the back of the list. I'm in the same boat as you, I need another red like I need a hole in the head,but will it stop me? Nope!


   Exactly---but I ordered yet another red today
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




#IHAVELIPSTICKISSUES


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

They're becoming more & more popular and sought after.  The packaging is pretty cute too!  You can dupe any color but a good formula wins my vote every time.


----------



## NaomiH (Nov 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> [COLOR=0000FF]  Exactly---but I ordered yet another red today:thud: #IHAVELIPSTICKISSUES[/COLOR]


I saw! I bet that's going to be lovely on you, Meddy!


----------



## laralara (Nov 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> The Armani F & F sale is now on and just today I ordered Lip Maestro #406, Orient.   It's hard to go wrong w/an Armani red.  Chinese Lacquer # 402 is one of my fav LMs.


  I was going to get 406 a while back, hmm yes your right, 402 is nice also. 
  Okay my list of wants vs needs is a bit over the top, but I want both of these also. 
  Thank goodness it's coming up to Christmas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ..maybe 'Santa' will know I've been good & put these under my tree


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

NaomiH said:


> I saw! I bet that's going to be lovely on you, Meddy!


    Thanks Naomi------time to get off the crazy lipstick train



But I can't---having way too much fun!!!


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

laralara said:


> I was going to get 406 a while back, hmm yes your right, 402 is nice also.
> Okay my list of wants vs needs is a bit over the top, but I want both of these also.
> Thank goodness it's coming up to Christmas
> 
> ...


    I initially had a hard time locating Armani LM Chinese Lacquer #402---I think because of its' popularity, but I'm 
   so glad I persevered and found it!






   Make sure you remind Santa just how good you've been!!!


----------



## laralara (Nov 19, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> I initially had a hard time locating Armani LM Chinese Lacquer #402---I think because of its' popularity, but I'm
> so glad I persevered and found it!
> 
> 
> ...








I think I need them lol. They are so pretty those colors. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I could look at them all day. 





Haha I think I've been naughty with all my Mac hauls this year 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but I will remind myself I can buy my own presents


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 19, 2015)

laralara said:


> I think I need them lol. They are so pretty those colors.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 armani chinese lacquer 402
armani chinese lacquer 406

 Indeed!  Nothing wrong with treating yourself!!!!


----------



## soonari (Nov 20, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Tom Ford's Cherry Lush


  My favourite too


----------



## laralara (Nov 20, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> armani chinese lacquer 402
> armani chinese lacquer 406
> 
> Indeed!  Nothing wrong with treating yourself!!!!


  Nothing better than treating yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I also saw this recent post http://www.temptalia.com/giorgio-armani-200-night-berry-ecstasy-lacquer-review-photos-swatches
  and I want to go and check that out too. It looks very pretty


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Tom Ford's Cherry Lush


    I missed that one Marsha but I did get Crimson Noir, Smoke Red, Vampire Kiss & Velvet Cherry


----------



## Medgal07 (Nov 20, 2015)

laralara said:


> Nothing better than treating yourself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Oh I saw that too---I subscribe to T like everybody else---just for the pics.  That color is magnificent but the formula took a little getting used to for me. I have a different 
  color but for me it's all about the formula.  Have you tried the Ecstasy Laquers???  I think I prefer the Lip Maestros.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Nov 23, 2015)

Christian Louboutin Rouge Matte!


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 23, 2015)

Seeing that this thread is all about red lipstick. Here's a link I was reading last week. Do you guys agree with the top 5...

http://www.byrdie.com/best-red-lipstick-2015


----------



## franlynne (Nov 23, 2015)

Marsha Pomells said:


> Seeing that this thread is all about red lipstick. Here's a link I was reading last week. Do you guys agree with the top 5...
> 
> http://www.byrdie.com/best-red-lipstick-2015



I love TF Velvet Cherry,and I do have Chanel Pirate, but some of my favorite reds were not even mentioned,like Burberry Oxblood.


----------



## Marsha Pomells (Nov 24, 2015)

franlynne said:


> I love TF Velvet Cherry,and I do have Chanel Pirate, but some of my favorite reds were not even mentioned,like Burberry Oxblood.



I have quite a few reds, Cherry Lush is just a dream red on me. I've got other reds, but I'm more of a purple lip lover.


----------



## laralara (Nov 25, 2015)

Medgal07 said:


> Oh I saw that too---I subscribe to T like everybody else---just for the pics.  That color is magnificent but the formula took a little getting used to for me. I have a different
> color but for me it's all about the formula.  Have you tried the Ecstasy Laquers???  I think I prefer the Lip Maestros.



Oh Hey  and yay Spektra is back & running. Yes I went past the counter on the weekend and you're right, the lip maestros are better (well in my opinion anyway). I looked at the ones you said, they are pretty & on my wishlist now.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Nov 27, 2015)

I love loreal infallible lipstick in ravishing red it is soooo gorgeous.
i also really like Kinky I am wearing it today it's really pretty, also enjoy riri woo, stunner, ud Mia Wallace, revlon matte red, kvd Santa Sangre, are all favorites lately.


----------



## iqaganda (Jan 28, 2016)

You can never go wrong with MAC Ronnie Red!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 29, 2016)

Mac Deeply Adored
NARS Audacious  in Charlotte 
Sephora Always Red
Milani Amore Lip cream in Enchanted


----------

